
Show HN: Diffmatic – A daily GitHub digest for dev teams - bbrunner
http://diffmatic.com/
======
bbrunner
Hey, developer here. Made this in my spare time to get reacquainted with
django and to learn how to use celery and celery beat. I also love the idea of
using data that people are already creating passively in a new way that
breathes some more use into it (e.g. using github commits to give a daily
status update).

Thanks for checking it out!

~~~
adolfoabegg
Hey, this looks cool but I don't want grant write permission to my public and
private repos just to get a daily status update. Is it possible to ask for
read-only perm?

~~~
rubyn00bie
+1 to this sentiment... I want to use this service, but it requires I give it
way too many permissions. I actually couldn't click "authorize" when I looked
at how much access it wanted (probably an oversight, and nothing nefarious).

Hopefully it gets fixed, because this is sweet. I'd happily pay $20-$50 a
month for my team to get an overview of github activity for our organization.

~~~
bbrunner
Yea I wish it was possible. The read/write repo permission is the only way
I've found to be able to list all of the private repositories in an org.
There's a few other threads in these comments that cover the specifics a
little bit better but the gist is that GitHub has pretty coarse grained
permissions unfortunately.

------
siliconc0w
Throw in some git analysis. What I find useful is highlighting files with the
most frequent and # of changes. "Hot files" like a controller that is
constantly getting logic added and modified it's probably a good target for
refactoring and future changes should be more closely peer reviewed.

~~~
ionforce
Conversely, I'm also curious to find cold files or files that people are
afraid to touch.

------
mackwerk
How come the application needs write permissions to repos (private and
public)?

~~~
bbrunner
Unfortunately, as far as I can tell, there isn't any way to specifically ask
for only read permissions for private repos. The commit statuses permission
doesn't allow for listing of private repos either.

If I'm completely missing something than I'd be more than happy to get a
change deployed.

~~~
100k
I wish GitHub would add more fine-grained permissions. Right now authorizing
an app like this is giving away the keys to the kingdom and that's a little
scary. For a similar reason we chose to run Hound
([https://houndci.com/](https://houndci.com/)) locally instead of use the SaaS
version.

~~~
masklinn
> I wish GitHub would add more fine-grained permissions.

Yes, for both API and direct access. You can't allow somebody to _triage bugs_
without giving them write access to the repository itself.

------
flavor8
Nice. Could you add bitbucket support too?

------
Xeoncross
Wait, isn't this the same information the github dashboard, repo commit log
(on github.com), desktop client (on mac), and cli already tell you? Am I
missing something?

~~~
bbrunner
It's repackaged according to person and repo and in your inbox every day. I'm
also working on joining it with other data sources (trello, jira, sentry,
etc.) to make it more holistic.

------
whymsicalburito
It would be really cool if this could give some insight into how much weight
each commit made carries. For example it could flag a commit that contains
significantly more code changes than that team member typically submits. Or if
a section of code has been stable and untouched for a while, if a change comes
in that may be able to be classified as a bug fix. Similarly if a bunch of new
files are added, that could be highlighted as a feature build.

~~~
bbrunner
I agree! There is a ton of awesome information just waiting to be uncovered.
Diffmatic currently just sends out a really raw digest but getting smart about
surfacing meaningful and important changes would be huge. I think that
incorporating sources like sentry and other exception trackers and correlating
them back to code changes in the digest would be very interesting and useful.

------
tomblomfield
This is awesome - I've been wanting this exact tool for the last 5 years on
various projects.

Over time, it would be good to have little bits of markup that allows you to
highlight things like outstanding questions that need answering by a specific
person, pull requests that need review, blocking issues etc

And then have them pulled out in the summary email.

------
tekacs
Any chance we could get GitLab/generic Git (even just from commit author)
support?

~~~
bbrunner
I'd love to support other providers (BitBucket) and have generic Git support.
This is a quick first pass since GitHub comes built in to python-social-auth
and their API is really well documented and has good python wrappers.

I think it'd be interesting to have a daemon sitting on devs' computers that
could track unpushed commits or even in-progress code. It might be a little
bit intrusive but I think that having more insight could be really neat.

~~~
tekacs
Commit hooks (no daemon necessary) might work for unpushed commits?

inotify/fsevents watching of folders (for in-progress code) is pretty common
nowadays for various things, is it not? I guess some devs might not like
having their unfinished code made visible to others?

------
bluerail
Looks Cool... Definitely going to signup..

------
ar7hur
Time is diffmatic.

------
LeicaLatte
Looks good

